# Pasture renovation. Best seeder?



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Any advice of the best, cost effective seeder for an almost novice to start doing over-sowing of fields and also putting in my own oats for hay next year?

I am in south west Western Australia in a high rainfall, rich soil area (not the norm I know).

As per some other posts I am just back on the farm to help out my parents after being away for 20 plus years.

We have the biggest farm in our area but my parents have never invested in this until the last few years but when they have they are now spending a fortune on contractors.

What I am looking to do is find something something I can sow oats with but also over-sow our fields with more pasture seed.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A no till drill will work for both.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Great plains has a new no till seeder that we rented this year and were very happy with. Used it to renovate pastures and also seed fields. A lot cheaper than full no till drills. Only goes to 11 feet though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> Great plains has a new no till seeder that we rented this year and were very happy with. Used it to renovate pastures and also seed fields. A lot cheaper than full no till drills. Only goes to 11 feet though.


Do you have a model number NE PA?

Regards, Mike


----------

